# Bugnapper lamp?



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

I found this on carolina:

http://www.carolina.com/insect-traps/bug-napper-lamp/674333.pr?catId=10390&amp;mCat=10337&amp;sCat=10386&amp;ssCat=&amp;question=

I also saw one at a reptile fair. Does anyone know if it works or have tried something like this? I'm mostly trying to catch flies and I don't want to make bait. this would make my life much easier, except I don't want to pay $50 if I dont know if it works.

Thanks!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 11, 2013)

You could probably make on for a lot less.

http://www.bugcollectors.com/traps.html


----------



## Sticky (Jan 12, 2013)

Bioquip has the same thing for $38.75. I will try one this june. If it does not work, I can get 100s of moths around Ellsworth. Alot of the businesses have great moth lights.


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 12, 2013)

The trick, as I see it, is to capture the insects *alive* so you can throw live insects to your pets. If they go into water or alcohol, you have dead insects.

I wonder how the Bug Napper keeps the live insects from crawling out? A fan?


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 12, 2013)

here's a pretty simple one to build from UKMF

http://www.ukmantisforums.co.uk/housing-equipment/1919-moth-catcher.html


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 14, 2013)

Would there be moths in the winter?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 14, 2013)

we're getting super cold for socal 30s at night


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 14, 2013)

RevWillie said:


> I wonder how the Bug Napper keeps the live insects from crawling out? A fan?


They can't crawl out of the funnel.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 15, 2013)

RevWillie said:


> The trick, as I see it, is to capture the insects *alive* so you can throw live insects to your pets. If they go into water or alcohol, you have dead insects.


Are you referring to my link? I was assuming the OP would know enough to leave out the alcohol.


----------



## Sticky (Jan 15, 2013)

What does OP mean ?


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 15, 2013)

Sticky said:


> What does OP mean ?


Original Post


----------



## Sticky (Jan 15, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Original Post


Thank you! I have seen that afew times. I could figure some things but not that one.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually its Original Poster. They guy that started the thread.


----------



## ChicaGorgous (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone tried to catch wild bugs for food, I tried but they were to fast. So please keep me updated.


----------



## Montana (Jan 23, 2013)

ChicaGorgous said:


> Has anyone tried to catch wild bugs for food, I tried but they were to fast. So please keep me updated.


Years ago during a summer in New Mexico I had a "bright Idea" to leave the porch light on and take a vacuum out and vacuum up all the moths and insects near the lights. After a few minutes I must have had at least a couple hundred grams of various-sized insects conveniently stored in the vacuum "chamber."

It was pretty fun.  I ended up dumping them out on the ground and they continued on their various ways.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 23, 2013)

ChicaGorgous said:


> Has anyone tried to catch wild bugs for food, I tried but they were to fast. So please keep me updated.


It's a skill, but all of my mantids are fat in the summer!


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 23, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> It's a skill, but all of my mantids are fat in the summer!


Not to brag or anything.

I think if I were to catch bugs in the summer, I wouldn't try chasing after them with a net. Go with tricks and traps and baits and such.


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a kid's butterfly net and catch flies, bees, and small grasshoppers for my mantis

You do have to be careful! I fed a Creo what I thought was a stink bug, 2 hours later he hadn't eaten it so I removed it, and in the morning he was dead. In hindsight I think it wasn't a stink bug, maybe a type of assassin bug, and probably bit and injected him.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 23, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Not to brag or anything.
> 
> I think if I were to catch bugs in the summer, I wouldn't try chasing after them with a net. Go with tricks and traps and baits and such.


pI just go out with my hands. I have the worst reflexes and H-E coordination. I'm still able to catch a ton where I live, which is pretty urban, but I have a yard and a tiny creek.


----------

